# Expres test help



## geotech (12 Feb 2014)

Hi all. I have my expres test in a few days. I am 34 so my number to hit in push ups and sit ups is 19. I can finally do them both. I would like to be able to do much more but I seem to keep irratating my lower left ab. I feel no pain any other place. Is this normal? Should i push through and do more?

my normal runs are  8 klm in 55 min. As of today I am shooting for 5 klM in 25 min. Does that sound about right?

Because I have always eaten food not so good for me. I was wondering what others eat. It seems like no matter what i do. I get stronger but cant loose weight. I have cut out the timmys and office crap food. What food has the best energy source? What do most of you guys eat for breakfast lunch and dinner?

Thx


----------



## Tibbson (13 Feb 2014)

geotech said:
			
		

> Hi all. I have my expres test in a few days. I am 34 so my number to hit in push ups and sit ups is 19. I can finally do them both. I would like to be able to do much more but I seem to keep irratating my lower left ab. I feel no pain any other place. Is this normal? Should i push through and do more?
> 
> my normal runs are  8 klm in 55 min. As of today I am shooting for 5 klM in 25 min. Does that sound about right?
> 
> ...



I'm surprized any place is still running the Expres Test.  I thought it was all the new FORCE test.


----------



## geotech (13 Feb 2014)

:nod: I have heard this before, but it is still expres test in Winnipeg


----------



## DAA (13 Feb 2014)

Technically and according to the CANFORGEN on the matter, every member of the CF "must" attempt the new FORCE Test prior to 31 Mar 14.  If they are unsuccessful, then they can still perform the CF Express Test.  But as of 1 Apr 14, I believe it will be strictly the FORCE Test.

CFLRS St Jean uses a modified mix and match of the two for the "threshold" fitness test but I believe they too are administering the FORCE Test as the final evaluation.


----------



## Zulopol (14 Mar 2014)

My recruiter said that the CF Express test not longer exist they change that for something else


----------



## geotech (15 Mar 2014)

Hey thx. In Winnipeg on Feb 18th it was still the expres test. I passed


----------



## aquaholic75 (17 Mar 2014)

Spoke to the recruiters here in London and they were saying they were unsure as to if the Force test would be used here or not for PRes enrollment "nothing has come down the chain of command about the use of the Force test commencing April 1st".  Were their words exactly.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Spoke to the recruiters here in London and they were saying they were unsure as to if the Force test would be used here or not for PRes enrollment "nothing has come down the chain of command about the use of the Force test commencing April 1st".  Were their words exactly.



So, they don't read CANFORGENs?

CANFORGEN 038/13:



> AS OF 1 APR 2014, THE FORCE EVALUATION WILL BECOME THE ONLY VALID CAF FITNESS TEST


----------



## aquaholic75 (17 Mar 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, they don't read CANFORGENs?
> 
> CANFORGEN 038/13:



I thought of it as a given as well.


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Spoke to the recruiters here in London and they were saying they were unsure as to if the Force test would be used here or not for PRes enrollment "nothing has come down the chain of command about the use of the Force test commencing April 1st".  Were their words exactly.



Obviously they don't read their emails or are not getting the information they need to do their jobs.  Information did come down their Chain of Comd back on 21 Feb 14 with regards to fitness testing requirements for Reserve Force applicants.

Summed up, as of 1 Apr, the FORCE Evaluation will be conducted/administered by Unit Recruiters or PSP Fitness Staff.


----------



## aquaholic75 (17 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Obviously they don't read their emails or are not getting the information they need to do their jobs.  Information did come down their Chain of Comd back on 21 Feb 14 with regards to fitness testing requirements for Reserve Force applicants.
> 
> Summed up, as of 1 Apr, the FORCE Evaluation will be conducted/administered by Unit Recruiters or PSP Fitness Staff.



Good to know. Thanks DAA. I did speak to this particular recruiter at the end of February/beginning of March. Could have been this recruiter hadn't received the information yet.


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Good to know. Thanks DAA. I did speak to this particular recruiter at the end of February/beginning of March. Could have been this recruiter hadn't received the information yet.



That's entirely possible.  Some people sure do like to squirrel away information, especially when they don't think it's relevant.     :facepalm:


----------



## blackberet17 (17 Mar 2014)

Word here is FORCE may not be "in use" in all Bdes, until such time as sufficient pers and resources are avail to conduct the tests. 36 Bde still does the EXPRES test and the BFT is still req'd for annuals. We're running two BFTs at the end of this month, get pers qual'd for taskings and promos...


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Word here is FORCE may not be "in use" in all Bdes, until such time as sufficient pers and resources are avail to conduct the tests. 36 Bde still does the EXPRES test and the BFT is still req'd for annuals. We're running two BFTs at the end of this month, get pers qual'd for taskings and promos...



I do believe that the direction was also promulgated through the Army PRes net.  If you want a copy, just PM me your DWAN email and I can forward it to you.  It also contains directions on how to get Reserve Unit staff qualified to administer the testing protocols.

EDIT for clarification ----->  This direction is "specific" to the recruiting and processing of NEW applications to the PRes ONLY!


----------



## dapaterson (17 Mar 2014)

FY 13/14 is the final year Expres and BFT mayh be accepted. For 01 APr 14 onwards, the sole accepted fitness standard for CAF members is the FORCE test.

That said, the Army Commander is introducing a new IBTS element, the 13km weightload march.  (Hmm, where have I ever heard of that before?)  However, it is not considered as a fitness evaluation and does not substitute for the approved fitness test, FORCE.


EDIT: CANARMYGEN 021/13 provided Army direction.  DWAN link: http://acims.mil.ca/sp/CANARMYGEN/OfficialDocuments/CANARMYGEN%20021_2013%20CANARMYGEN%20ANNUAL%20LOAD%20BEARING%20MARCH.DOC


----------



## aquaholic75 (3 Apr 2014)

So just an update as to the express test vs the force test here in London.  Got a call today from the 1st Hussars regarding coming in to do the force test with them on Monday at 1030 hrs.


----------

